# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Combining charts ?

## TRT

Hi 

I'm searching for a smart way to combine charts in a single chart

I have a number of separate workbook's each with a single XY data graph. I would like to combine these in one chart (to be able to see trends in the data). I can of-cause make a new chart an manually select the data from each work book - but I guess there must be at smarter way to do this (copy/paste like...) ? 

Keep safe,
BR Torben

----------


## oeldere

I would bring all data in 1 workbook and after that analyse the data.

This can be done with Power Query of VBA or manualy copy / paste.

----------


## TRT

Ok, I realise that a simple copy/paste actually gives me what I was looking for

----------


## oeldere

You can also copy the already available worksheet to a new file.

In the excel file, RIGHT click on the tab of the sheet you want to copy.

Replace or copy.

Choose to map => select here your other file.

Choose copy.

After that your sheet is copied.

----------

